# 2017 Chevy Cruze TD goes for 50 MPG



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

A news tidbit on a slow news day. *
 http://www.hybridcars.com/2017-chevr...0-mpg/?ref=yfp 

​
*


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> A news tidbit on a slow news day. *
> http://www.hybridcars.com/2017-chevr...0-mpg/?ref=yfp
> ​
> *


Thanks for posting! I always like reading news articles about these cars. If it really does start with a "5" that will be marketing gold, especially with the revised 2017 standard that lowered the numbers. The '14-15 was initially rated at 46 highway, now it's 44.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Yea thats pretty awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> The '14-15 was initially rated at 46 highway, now it's 44.


Which I find funny, as it generally easily surpasses the 46 figure. The new EPA tests were supposed to make the ratings more realistic - looks like it further underestimates diesel fuel economy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Which I find funny, as it generally easily surpasses the 46 figure. The new EPA tests were supposed to make the ratings more realistic - looks like it further underestimates diesel fuel economy.


And the ECO MT's ratings which dropped from 42 to 40 highway.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I really do not pay too much attention to the EPA estimates, I have averaged 42.2 miles per gallon for first year of CTD ownership and almost 18k miles, I have had some highway extended trips, but it is mostly what I would refer to as combined driving, I normally drive within 5 mph of all speed limits. I think the combined number for my car was like 33 or something. When I had a 14 eco manual I averaged 39.0 mpg in similar driving over 22k miles, again well over the epa numbers.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Interesting and impressive!!


----------

